# Bridge: Anzeige Farbprofile



## chrizzla (21. März 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

viellicht kennt sich jemand mit folgendem Problem aus:

Ich erstelle eine Datei in Illustrator und weise dieser Datei ein Farbprofil zu (Beim Sprechern ist "ICC-Profile einbetten" angewählt). Bridge zeigt mir dennoch die Datei ohne das Farbprofil an: "Farbprofil ohne Tag". Woran liegt das?

Ich arbeite mit der CS5-Version.

Beste Grüße
Chrizzla


----------

